# Anyone remember Kids Incorporated?



## aziza (Apr 3, 2007)

Because I sure don't!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Granted I was born in 85' but the show ran to 93'. I watched everything on TV back then but I've _never_ heard of this. What...no reruns? Anywho I stumbled on these clips when I was searching for parodies of Fergie on Youtube . I'm intrigued. She had an awesome voice back then: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gb5DkLd22Ic&mode=related&search==

The acting is so cheesy but I can't stop watching! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVv6vri-KjE&mode=related&search== (And yes...that's J. Love Hewitt)


----------



## Beauty Mark (Apr 3, 2007)

Yes, and I loved it. It was a standard show of kids singing and acting.. Very cheesy, cute, and innocent.


----------



## SChotgurrl (Apr 3, 2007)

I remember it too!!! Sort of like an off-brand Mickey Mouse Club, if you will.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

And I remember Salute Your Shorts, Hey Dude!, GUTS, Figure it Out, Legends of the Hidden Temple, Where in the World is Carmen San Diego...and a bunch of other old shows I WISH would come back on :-(


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Apr 3, 2007)

legends  of the hidden temple!! I wanted to BE on that show!!!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Apr 3, 2007)

I loved that show!  I watched it every day after school!  I loved the afternoon lineup on Disney!


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Apr 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SChotgurrl* 

 
_I remember it too!!! Sort of like an off-brand Mickey Mouse Club, if you will. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

And I remember Salute Your Shorts, Hey Dude!, GUTS, Figure it Out, Legends of the Hidden Temple, Where in the World is Carmen San Diego...and a bunch of other old shows I WISH would come back on :-(_

 
OMG i freaking loved all the shows you mentioned ... would love to see all these as reruns ...it would tivo them all and never erase!


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 5, 2007)

Yes I remember the show. I still get the theme song in my head from time to time lol...

K-I-D-S!.................... Incorporated!


----------



## CincyFan (Apr 5, 2007)

I loved Kids Incorporated.  Mario Lopez was a backup dancer on the show and acted like he was playing the drums when they performed on stage.

Fergie and the girl that played her older sister on the show, Renee, were in a girl group called Wild Orchid.

I remember having a crush on some kid named Ryan on the show and because he was from Cleveland I thought I'd meet him someday.  Silly girly dreams.


----------



## Indigowaters (Jul 31, 2007)

Yeah. K-I-D-S Yeah! *singing* "Kids Incorporated*


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 2, 2007)

I loved that show!  Since the Disney channel was by subscription only back in the day, my sister and I would be so excited when we got the free preview weekends so we could watch it.  That show rocked!


----------



## tadzio79 (Aug 2, 2007)

yep I used to watch it and loved it! Fergie's character was my favorite!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 4, 2007)

I don't remember this show, but O-M-G.  When was this on?  Mid 80s?


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SChotgurrl* 

 
_I remember it too!!! Sort of like an off-brand Mickey Mouse Club, if you will.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

And I remember Salute Your Shorts, Hey Dude!, GUTS, Figure it Out, Legends of the Hidden Temple, Where in the World is Carmen San Diego...and a bunch of other old shows I WISH would come back on :-(_

 





 about all the show you mentioned.. I used to watch em all the time when I was young lol

these are the people who became fame after this show...

Fergie of the Black Eyed Peas (real name: Stacy Ferguson), Martika (real name: Marta Marrero), Mario Lopez, Shanice (real name: Shanice Wilson), and Jennifer Love Hewitt and Eric Balfour (Six Feet Under).


----------



## thelove4tequila (Aug 5, 2007)

OMG!! I remember. I didn't get to watch it that often though. Aww that takes me back!!! Does anyone remember Jem and the Holograms? LOVED that show!!! Oh and Rainbow Brite!


----------



## Hilly (Aug 12, 2007)

That clown is creeping me out!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hilly (Aug 12, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCfYkWD2fPU

THIS ONE ROCKS MY SOCKS OFF!!


----------



## kalest (Aug 13, 2007)

WOW I had no idea that was fergie!!! I used to love that show!


----------



## aziza (Aug 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hdirenzo* 

 
_That clown is creeping me out!!!!!!!!!!!_

 
Ha ha! Me too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hdirenzo* 

 
_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCfYkWD2fPU

THIS ONE ROCKS MY SOCKS OFF!!_

 
I know!!! She was so fabulous.


----------

